# WIP Luke's bright new CSM's



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So from the bikes you can get a feel for the new style I am using for my CSM's tell me what you think.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent work on the fox head; the muzzles really stand out.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Behold the reason for the bikes.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Getting closer to finishing.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

It might just be me but the links are broken?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

It appears to be some problem with the heresy server, as they where visible yesterday.

Can a admin look into why the pictures aren't showing up?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah so it turns out I really, really like CSM bikes.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well every army eventually has to induct some actually troops, and these are mine.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah, very cool evil samurai


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's quite a fresh take on the CSM. Where are the heads from? Have you considered painting the base rims back? I think that would really make the mini's pop and give them a really finished look.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Very nice, cool theme and i love the orange armour.

What are you planning to do to carry the theme over to other units?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

The heads look like the bushi heads from puppet wars. Very nice looking stuff!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to reply, but I am currently working two jobs.




Jacobite said:


> That's quite a fresh take on the CSM. Where are the heads from? Have you considered painting the base rims back? I think that would really make the mini's pop and give them a really finished look.


Will do, in fact the only reason the rims look rough is because they aren't actually done yet. 



Dakingofchaos said:


> The heads look like the bushi heads from puppet wars. Very nice looking stuff!


Yep they are the bushi helmets.



Varakir said:


> Very nice, cool theme and i love the orange armour.
> 
> What are you planning to do to carry the theme over to other units?


Well as much as possible.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Finally had time to finish those bikes I was talking about.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That is one nice horde of bikers you have there, even if I did have to do a handstand to look at them.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

They look great together as a unit.



Jacobite said:


> ...I did have to do a handstand to look at them.


Enough about your sexual perversions!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

A wild almost complete forgefiend suddenly appears!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So I needed some bolter marines, and here they are.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Your models are very well done, makes me sort of regret my camo colors, very drab, these guys must be fun to paint



LukeValantine said:


> A wild almost complete forgefiend suddenly appears!


(reaches for pokeball)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Finished that forge fiend. Although it took longer then expected as the model shattered into 5 pieces, then had to be pinned back together. Still have to touch up a few edges where the paint rubbed off.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Due to the unique feel of my marines my gaming group has encouraged me to come up with some rules for me to use in our games. 

Here is what I came up with

Army wide rules:
-Honor in death!: All moral tests treat both double 1's, and double 6's as a insane courage result.
-Purity of purpose: No unit in the army may have any mark of chaos. Cult units, and HQ's are exempt from this rule.

Warlord traits
1: Pure of mind, but corrupt of soul: The warlord gains the adamantium will rule. 
2: Sword saint: The warlord gains the hatred special rule
3: Slayer of dragons: The warlord gains the monster hunter special rule
4: Fox fire: The warlord's ranged, and melee attacks have the soul blaze special rule
5: Clear minded: The warlord and his unit gain the acute senses special rule
6: Spiritual ascension: The warlord gains the Daemon special rule

New wargear.
Melee weapon:
-Adamantium Wakizashi: Str:User Rng:- Ap:4 Shred Cost:12pts
-Master Crafted Adamantium Wakizashi: Str:User Rng:- Ap:4 Shred, Master crafted Cost:15pts

Artifact: (Note the army may not take artifacts listed in the chaos space marine army)
-Spirit Charm: Grants a 5+Inv save, and re-roll all failed inv or cover saves. Cost:40pts
-Celestial Familiar: Grants the the model the precognition Psychic power, but temporarily lowers his LD by D3 at the start of each player turn, units with the mark of khorn may not take this artifact. This artifact does not increase the psychic level of the user, but will grant a none psyker mastery level 1. Cost: 30 pts
-Headman's Axe: Str:+1 Range:- Ap:2 Rage, Two handed Cost:30pts
-Orochi's Fang: Str:User Ap:1 Range:- Poison(2+), Master less, Daemon weapon Cost:35pts
_Master less_: Any roll of 1 will hit the users own unit, if the model is alone then these hits are resolved against the user.
-Meditative koans: The user gains a +1 on deny the witch rolls cost:15pts
-Shoguns blade: Str:User Ap:3 Range:- Master crafted, Deamon weapon, Crush the weak! Cost: 20pts
_Crush the week_: The user inflicts instant death against any model with a LD characteristic lower then 9.

Unique unit: Oni
- Chosen that cost 23 points, but gain the stubborn and feel no pain rule.


----------



## NathanJD (Oct 30, 2012)

Great looking army! The rules look pretty flavorful and balanced as well.

I do think the meditative koans and headman's axe are under costed though. The koans stacks with adamantium will so I would suggest at least 20pts. The eternal warrior + adamantium will combo usually costs around 50pts.

That axe, str 5 ap2 at initiative order for 20pts?! Might be okay if you drop rage but remember that daemonic str + a power weapon = 25pts in a previous codex before 6th edition made ap2 even more expensive. It seems pretty comparable to a powerfist so I'd go for 25pts.

Ps I love the wakizashis.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Every army needs faceless soon to be corpses willing to die for the cause, and these are mine.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Needed some cheap expendable HQ's.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So much conversion!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, the good old "BBoS replacing the bike bolter" trick.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Behold my dumb interpretation of a chaos spawn


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Heh, nothing wrong with that. Though personally I don't think a space marine head is necessary to make a spawn . . . Just the fun gribbly bits.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Soo fox bikers, samurai troops....interesting, is there a reason for the fox bikers, mythical source?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Simple, I went with shinto, ronnin, and pre-imperial Japanese themes. Fox's are the messengers of Inari, but more importantly for my army ancient fox spirits not under Inari were believed to often become cruel, vicious and vindictive rogue foxes. Often playing cruel jokes or feeding off of the life force of nature and innocent passersbys. Yah I study way to much cross cultural mythology.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So they are finally finished. Now just to paint em.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the little bits of marine.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Some more stuff


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Good to see those wolf-spawn again. I still like 'em. You're making me think about putting more effort into my own wolf spawn.

I really like the biker-Lord/Sorc. I just imagine him turbo-boosting and then unleashing a wall of flame at some poor Fire Warriors behind an ADL.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Loving the well researched Kami themes! Keep it up, I'm very enthusiastic to see what the next evolution will be... Perhaps a distended humanoid like the Kami Kaze or this one?

http://rlv.zcache.co.uk/ancient_jap...a2b6f067dc3d2c2_wad_8byvr_512.jpg?bg=0xffffff


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I was thinking of making tenju themed raptors.


----------

